# Pearl's Progress :)



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

YAY! Pearl has been home over a week, and we have made HUGE PROGRESS! 
When she came home she was having a really hard time walking, she was weak, and she wasn't eating solid food. At first all she would eat/drink was milk ( I used the puppy milk ) for the first day. Then I added some organic chicken baby food with the milk...then a few days later I introduced the crushed up cat food mixed into the liquids....then I started cutting out some of the milk...then I cut out the milk completely...and THEN she decided she only wanted CRUNCHY FOOD! Good girl!  She is drinking from her water bottle on her own and eating her hard food. Here are some pictures after just a week  These first pictures are when she first came home  The ones I will post next are now! yay!


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

These are of her today!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

You did a great job fattening up that little girl!

She's definitely looking a lot healthier/stronger imo.

You are a great hedgie mommy ^_^


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, that's great progress! She does look bigger, and less tightly balled in the second set, congrats!


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

I know! Isn't it amazing!!  I am soo so glad she made it  Her brother passed away  So I am SO happy that she pulled through and worked with me! what a good girl   Thanks!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's looking great! Yay!!
You're doing a wonderful job.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

I can't believe how tiny she is! She's adorable! I'm glad she's doing so good.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh noz!! Her brother didn't make it?? Just too small or..? So so sad.  Poor lovey.
On a happier note though... YOU'RE A FANTASTIC HEDGIE MOM!! She's getting more and more gorgeous I swear. She looks really happy and healthy!! Now if only every hedgie got hedgie parents like the ones we have on here, the world would be a happier place.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

GAH SHE'S SO CUTE!


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

ok! Pictures today of Pearl!!!  
I Do have a couple questions though...she is going through quilling...which is good. But - she just doesn't have very many quill sit seems like....she doesn't have many compared to Hoggle when we got him. She also has less fur on her belly than he does/did. She has fleece liners and doens't itch very much....and she never has had very many quills. They should grow in right???


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

The one above where you see her belly...she fell over while anointing.  I wanted to get the shot of her twisting but then she fell...which is cute too


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

how do you stand the cute? :shock: :shock: :shock: it's INSANE. *PLEASE* keep sharing pix!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I just love your pictures of precious Pearl! She is growing up to become a knock-out!

Sorry - I don't know what kind of quill loss is normal for a quilling hedgie.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

SO CUTE! CANT STAND IT! hahah she really did grow quickly! good job!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

She has grown like a weed!! She's still so tiny and precious though haha  I adore her!! I think the quills should come in just fine-- Pindsvin had less quills than Igel when we first got her, but now she's got nice, dense, healthy quills. I'm wondering if the less-fur-on-the-belly thing could have to do with her early nutrition? You mentioned that you think she left mom too early-- could that possibly have an effect? I bet Nancy will know for sure.  But I just have to say again... SOOOOOOOOO CCCCCUUUUUUUUTTTTTTEEEEEEEE!


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

Cute overload!!!! <3 She's so little! ahh !!!


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Picture Update!!!!!  

Pearl is STILL quilling...it has been a couple weeks. The poor thing has grown in A TON of new quills...she was pretty bald when I got her. It is pretty amazing. Her visor quills are taking the longest....she has a lot of them but they are still only maybe 1/2 way out. Poor thing. She has a lot more white on her than I thought she would. She is 11 weeks old. She is still very small....but still growing  And - I have 2 pictures of hoggle because he wanted some attention too.  hahaha or not.


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

more of pearl


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

and now Hoggle


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Hoggle's my kind of hedgie! 
Pearl is growing up! Wow - looks like she has all different lengths of quills!

LOVE the pictures. I'm so glad they are both doing well.


----------

